# A few old tools and questions



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm getting ready to have a yard sale. I've amassed a lot of stuff over the years. It's time to thin the herd.
I know almost zilch about bits and braces. Are they worth anything?
Here's what I'm wanting to get rid of. The only name I can read is Yankee No. 4 on the screwdriver. The eggbeater says Made in USA.










With these bits, all in a nice sturdy oak box.










I put a $ 50 pricetag on the lot. Are those fighting words? Way out of line? Hellifiknow. Tell me what you think.

This old DeVilbiss air compressor works. I put the checkvalve and female coupler on it when I brought it home several years ago. It does not have a tank. It will fill a portable tank that I have . I haven't run it enough lately, but it does run and doesn't sound too bad.The data plate is painted. I'm worried that stripper will take off the factory info, so I haven't tried anything. It has a cool Art Deco look. I saw a somewhat similar Devilbiss called a Suitcase compressor.



















I've looked through ebay, owwm,vintage machinery and google and have found nothing. I'm putting $50 on that , too. I gotta start somewhere. It weighs 55 lbs. and isn't real big.

Thanks!!


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds like fair prices to me.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Your prices are fair enough, although it might take a stroke of luck to encounter a customer who recognizes the value.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've talked to a lot of tool dealers about selling braces. They don't sell well. Around here, were I rust hunt you probably would not resell them for that price. If I bought every $2 brace I could find I'd be over loaded. I bought a Yankee 2101 with a set of bits for $15 not long ago.

Good luck.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a decent price to me


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

That air compressor requires a 'bleeder' type of gun, so that the compressor will run when there's no air being used. The safety valve starts discharging otherwise. I had a Craftsman, very similar to that but a bit newer, say 1958. Dad painted the house with it, when I was just a kid.
I aired up plenty of tires in the neighborhood with it. Somebody will want it for $50!


----------

